# Failed IUD Insert ICD-9~HELP!!



## damey.figura@gmail.com (Jan 4, 2011)

I need an ICD-9 code for a patient that we had a failed IUD insert due to not being able to dilate her cervix.  Please help


----------



## msrd_081002 (Jan 4, 2011)

*PDX v25.1 + SDX v64.3 ' Px NOT carried out'*



damey.slavens@gmail.com said:


> I need an ICD-9 code for a patient that we had a failed IUD insert due to not being able to dilate her cervix.  Please help


----------------------------------------------------------------------
Indication is fitting IUD *+* Px *NOT* carried out

Please look up

1. Admission/for/fitting of/device/IUD-V25.1
2. Procedure not done/ because of/ specified reason -V64.3 

I'd assign PDX *v25.1* + SDX* v64.3*

Thanks


----------



## damey.figura@gmail.com (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------

